# Bill Hayes Slingshot Review



## Jesus Freak

Hey everybody just wanted to show off my new slingshot! I got this from NewConvert which I think I thanked him about a thousand times! Thanks again! LOL! I just want to thank Bill Hayes for his wonderful work he does. I want to recommend this slingshot to any one. Enjoy the pictures!


----------



## newconvert

so? hows it shootin for you?


----------



## Jesus Freak

I think I shoot best with this slingshot! It fits perfect in the hand!


----------



## Imperial

what you trade for it- a kidney, your soul, or both ? 







 no matter what, it looks like a sweet deal . congrats


----------



## newconvert

Jesus Freak said:


> I think I shoot best with this slingshot! It fits perfect in the hand!


im glad to hear it.


----------



## Jesus Freak

No trade but a gift that just shows that newconvert is the man!


----------



## pop shot

Nice! That hts'll last forever


----------



## Daniel J

nobody gave me a gift like that before, but gamekeeper john and his dad recently gave me a natural


----------



## mr.joel

I even like the color! That's aluminum I assume?


----------



## e~shot

Nice cammo


----------



## Sean

That sure is a nice slingshot! I've often thought of trying out that style. Looks like it would shoot fantastic.

Very nice gesture Mark.


----------



## hawk2009

sorry to highjack this post but cannot post video's anymore due to forum rule need to post a tag never had to before what an earth is a tag and how do you do it.


----------



## Bill Hays

Thanks for that, the HTS is one of the first slingshots I made that helped me to start realizing that slingshots can be capable of much greater feats of accuracy than was previously thought.


----------



## newconvert

hawk2009 said:


> sorry to highjack this post but cannot post video's anymore due to forum rule need to post a tag never had to before what an earth is a tag and how do you do it.


a taag is anything you might want to associate with your topic. if its one of your ss's you might put in the tag line speed test or custom, but when you go to post you have the "topic title" than the " TOPIC TAGS" that where you would put a word or 2 this is also how people find your video when doing internet searchs


----------



## newconvert

Sean said:


> That sure is a nice slingshot! I've often thought of trying out that style. Looks like it would shoot fantastic.
> 
> Very nice gesture Mark.


thanks Sean, side shooters are da bomb


----------



## Bill Hays

hawk2009 said:


> sorry to highjack this post but cannot post video's anymore due to forum rule need to post a tag never had to before what an earth is a tag and how do you do it.


That got me too for a second. When you make a new thread, you have spaces to fill in... Title, Tag, and Body...
Right below the title field for your thread you've got to put in a couple more descriptive words in the tag field, and then the body or text field has to be filled out... instead of two fields you're filling in three fields is all.


----------



## newconvert

Bill Hays said:


> Thanks for that, the HTS is one of the first slingshots I made that helped me to start realizing that slingshots can be capable of much greater feats of accuracy than was previously thought.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [media]


before i passed this one on to JF i banded it up to shoot, very nice, makes me even more anxious to get my 3. i gave it to JF because he's a good kid, and to make up for always giving him a hard time about doing his homework before shooting his ss's.


----------



## Jesus Freak

Thanks, I love the slingshot and thanks for the comments! Its just homework what you talking about...LOL!


----------



## newconvert

Jesus Freak said:


> Thanks, I love the slingshot and thanks for the comments! Its just homework what you talking about...LOL!


you dont want to be flipping burgers your whole life do you?..................................... want some fries with that?


----------



## Jesus Freak

LOL


----------



## newconvert

Jesus Freak said:


> I think I shoot best with this slingshot! It fits perfect in the hand!


funny how well they are suited for stable grip


----------



## linuxmail

Now that I have been shooting the HTS everyday, my hammer style SS don't seem to feel right. I think that I am a NEW-CONVERT! sorry about that newconvert!

Brian


----------



## newconvert

linuxmail said:


> Now that I have been shooting the HTS everyday, my hammer style SS don't seem to feel right. I think that I am a NEW-CONVERT! sorry about that newconvert!
> 
> Brian


thats how i got my name, changing from AK47 TO AR15, i did that to go along with my son when he joined the army, i bought us 2 consecutively serial #rd Noveske AR15's as heirlooms. hence "newconvert. so Linuxmail, you know the feeling haha feel free


----------



## mr.joel




----------

